# PCGH-Enthusiast-PC AMD-Edition: Ryzen 7 2700X + MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X TRIO [Werbung]



## PCGH-Redaktion (29. November 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC AMD-Edition: Ryzen 7 2700X + MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X TRIO [Werbung]*

						Soll es ein Gaming-PC für gehobene Ansprüche sein? Dann werfen Sie einen Blick auf unseren neuen PCGH-Enthusiast-PC in der AMD-Edition.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PCGH-Enthusiast-PC AMD-Edition: Ryzen 7 2700X + MSI RTX 2080 Gaming X TRIO [Werbung]*


----------



## alex_k (29. November 2018)

Und wiron besteht der große Vorteil zum PCGH Alternate X-mas 2018 PC?

Ja gut, 32 statt 16 GB Ram, aber Grafikkarten Typ und CPU sind schonmal identisch, was ähnliche Leistungswerte erwarten lässt. - Der X-Mas PC ist aber deutlich günstiger....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (29. November 2018)

alex_k schrieb:


> Und wiron besteht der große Vorteil zum PCGH Alternate X-mas 2018 PC?
> 
> Ja gut, 32 statt 16 GB Ram, aber Grafikkarten Typ und CPU sind schonmal identisch, was ähnliche Leistungswerte erwarten lässt. - Der X-Mas PC ist aber deutlich günstiger....



Die X-MAS-Edition hat "nur" eine 2070 verbaut. Ähnlich wäre wenn dann der Alternate/PCGH-Ultimate-PC RTX2080-Edition und der kostet "nur" 100 Euro weniger, hat dafür aber nur 16GB, eine wohl schlechtere 2080 und ein bescheideneres Gehäuse, wenn ich richtig sehe.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (29. November 2018)

alex_k schrieb:


> Und wiron besteht der große Vorteil zum PCGH Alternate X-mas 2018 PC?
> 
> Ja gut, 32 statt 16 GB Ram, aber Grafikkarten Typ und CPU sind schonmal identisch, was ähnliche Leistungswerte erwarten lässt. - Der X-Mas PC ist aber deutlich günstiger....



Die Unterschiede zum XMAS-PC sind schon größer:
- Geforce RTX 2080 statt RTX 2070
- 32 GB statt 16 GB RAM
- 500-GB-SSD statt 250 GB
- Besserer CPU-Kühler
- Besseres Gehäuse mit Fractal Design R6
- Blu-ray-Brenner statt DVD-Brenner

Steht aber eigentlich auch alles unter pcgh-pc.de


----------



## Frontline25 (29. November 2018)

Werden die Komplett PC's eig. vorab montiert oder erst ab Bestellung?
So könnte man theoretisch Individualisierungswünsche miteinbauen 
(Als Idee)


----------



## facehugger (29. November 2018)

Eigentlich gar net mal sooo verkehrt. Obwohl ich bei nem "Enthusiast-PC" wohl nur SSD`s verbauen würde...

Gruß


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (30. November 2018)

Frontline25 schrieb:


> Werden die Komplett PC's eig. vorab montiert oder erst ab Bestellung?
> So könnte man theoretisch Individualisierungswünsche miteinbauen
> (Als Idee)



Die werden vorab montiert, daher sind auch keine Änderungswünsche möglich.


----------



## Frontline25 (30. November 2018)

Aaah okay ^^ 
Kann man aber auch verstehen, da die Shops selbst ja auch custom builds anbieten und ihr sonst bei weitem mehr arbeit hättet, da ihr die Builds auch durchtestet


----------



## BikeRider (23. Dezember 2018)

Kann man für den PCGH-Enthusiast-PC AMD-Edition beispielsweise für ca 50 €uro Aufpreis Win 10 pro bekommen ?
Bei einen PC für 2400 €uro sollte das doch drin sein oder ?


----------



## Nobbis (23. Dezember 2018)

AMD Edition und Nvidia Grafik drin? Wer findet den Fehler


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. Dezember 2018)

Enthusiast PC? 
Nein ich denke nicht. Ich bin einer und will schon was besseres als einen Ryzen und eine 2080. Das ist sicher kein schlechter PC, aber doch nichts für einen Enthusiasten.


----------



## Nobbis (24. Dezember 2018)

Duden | En-thu-si-ast | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. Januar 2019)

BikeRider schrieb:


> Kann man für den PCGH-Enthusiast-PC AMD-Edition beispielsweise für ca 50 €uro Aufpreis Win 10 pro bekommen ?
> Bei einen PC für 2400 €uro sollte das doch drin sein oder ?



Das geht leider nicht, da der PC vorab installiert, verpackt und eingelagert wird und ein Win10 genauso wie mehr RAM eine Änderung wäre.


----------



## Gast20190527 (5. Januar 2019)

Nobbis schrieb:


> AMD Edition und Nvidia Grafik drin? Wer findet den Fehler



AMD Grafik würde dazu nicht passen, weil man sonst kein Enthusiast mehr draufkleben könnte. Von AMD gibt es GPU Technisch nix gescheites das die aktuelle RTX Generation auch nur ansatzweise kitzelt. Außerdem wurde in dem aktuellen Heft getestet wie der Ryzen 7 2700x performed mit Nvidia und AMD und die RTX 2080 wurde als beste Karte mit dieser CPU genannt.


----------



## cuban13581 (5. Januar 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Enthusiast PC?
> Nein ich denke nicht. Ich bin einer und will schon was besseres als einen Ryzen und eine 2080. Das ist sicher kein schlechter PC, aber doch nichts für einen Enthusiasten.



Ist doch ok! Niemand zwingt dich diesen Low End Rechner zu kaufen! Alle anderen werden damit glücklich, wenn sie wollen.



BmwM3 schrieb:


> wer kauft jetzt noch 2700x ? wird doch nächste Woche der Nachfolger angekündigt!



Leute die eine ausreichende Spieleleistung und Renderleistung auch für die Zukunft haben wollen?!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (5. Januar 2019)

Das andere damit glücklich werden ist klar, es ist ja auch kein schlechter PC. Nur eben keiner für Enthusiasten.


----------



## BmwM3 (5. Januar 2019)

wer kauft jetzt noch 2700x ? wird doch nächste Woche der Nachfolger angekündigt!


----------



## Atma (5. Januar 2019)

BmwM3 schrieb:


> wer kauft jetzt noch 2700x ? wird doch nächste Woche der Nachfolger angekündigt!


Dadurch wird der 2700X aber nicht langsamer.


----------



## Gast20190402 (5. Januar 2019)

BmwM3 schrieb:


> wer kauft jetzt noch 2700x ? wird doch nächste Woche der Nachfolger angekündigt!



Oh man....


----------



## shootme55 (19. Mai 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das andere damit glücklich werden ist klar, es ist ja auch kein schlechter PC. Nur eben keiner für Enthusiasten.



Das ist falsch, und das weißt du auch. Nur weil man leidenschaftlich etwas verfolgt und betreibt (das ist ein Enthusiast) heißt es nicht dass man als solcher die teuerste Hardware kaufen muss bzw. kann. Du implizierst dass man nur Enthusiast ist wenn man bereit ist, egal wie die eigenen finanziellen Möglichkeiten und Leistungsbedürfnisse sind, hohe Geldbeträge dafür auszugeben.
Abgesehen davon sind diese Bezeichnungen nur Marketing und haben keinen reellen Bezug. Es verkauft sich halt besser als wenn man die Rechner in Klasse A bis Z durchnummerieren würde...

Ich bin ein Enthusiast und hab auch nur eine RX 580.


----------



## Leuenzahn (15. Juni 2019)

Eigentlich geil, mir zu teuer, aber sauleise und ne fesche Leistungsaufnahme. 

375 Watt unter Last, bei der Leistung? Geilo!


----------



## BastianDeLarge (15. Juni 2019)

Eine

*MSI GeForce RTX 2080 Gaming X Trio*

kann ich echt jedem empfehlen der eine RTX Custom sucht.

Die ist so verdammt leise und kühl unter Last.

Ich bin echt begeistert.

Da sind die Zotac AMP! (MAXX) Modelle welche ich hier hatte echt Kernschrott dagegen.


----------

